# Pilot training, T-37/T-38



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

I call this "Early Week"

It's supposed represent USAF Pilot training in the early '80s. 

I'm trying for a bit of forced perspective.

The T-37 is the 1/72 Hasegawa kit.
The T-38 is the Trumpeter 1/48 kit.
The ground equipment is from the 1/48 Hasegawa set.























































I don't usually do aircraft, but I've been wanting to do a T-37/T-38 combo for a while.
The T-38 decals are Caracal's and are supposed to represent Williams AFB in Arizona in 1984.
It's mostly correct for the period.
The T-37 decals are cobbled together from the kit, micro scale, and my spare box.

I'm not very well versed at ramps and backgrounds, but overall I'm happy with how it came out.
I might dirty the ramp up a bit. I've never seen one that clean. 
I need to figure out something a transition the 2 background photos. Maybe a light post?

Mark


----------

